

'Eternal' camera can take pictures forever - cpeterso
http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-32353655

======
Errorcod3
I've heard of the light powered camera before. Cool concept, needs work
though. Defiantly a stepping stone!

Question though, is it 'light' or 'solar' powered?

It appears to be light powered by photons which is crazy.

